# Impossible d'installer Bootcamp sur mon mac



## JulieenR (14 Avril 2018)

Salut à tous!
Alors voilà mon soucis; j'ai essayé d'installer Windows 10 via l'Assistant Bootcamp, seulement, comme je n'avais pas de clé d'activation, j'ai donc supprimé Windows 10. Pour le réinstaller, je suis passé par un fichier iso donné gratuitement par mon école. Seulement problème, au moment de vouloir réutiliser l'Assistant Bootcamp, le message suivant s'affiche:
*"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition."*


J'ai alors regardé sur ce forums les différents topics en rapport. Je me suis donc rendu dans l'Utilitaire de disque et j'ai supprimé la partie Bootcamp mais aucun changement. 
Je suis alors tombé sur un autre forum en passant par des instructions via le terminal mais sans succès.

Je souhaitais donc supprimer réellement cette partition pour l'a réinstaller avec mon nouveau iso.

Désolé pour ce post si long mais je suis vraiment perdu depuis 2 jours.

Merci d'avance!



```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                37.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            51.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 62.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Salut *Julieen
*
Passe les commandes (en copier-coller > l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions *3* & *4*

la 3è récupère l'espace au *Conteneur apfs*

Tu n'as qu'à poster l'affichage retourné par la 3è commande.


----------



## JulieenR (14 Avril 2018)

Merci de ton retour *macomaniac*, voilà ce que j'obtiens après la dernière instruction:


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 45 018 210 304 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 018 208 256 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 017 180 160 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 75 999 997 952 to 121 018 208 256 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Ça a marché. Tu n'as qu'à poster le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


en confirmation.


----------



## JulieenR (14 Avril 2018)

D'accord je vais réessayer d'installer Windows!

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            51.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 62.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2018)

Ton problème de partitionnement est réglé. Tu peux y aller.


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2018)

Nota: le fait que tu aies obtenu le fichier iso gratuitement par ton école, ne changera pas le fait qu'il te faudra une clé d'activation!
(le fichier iso peut se telecharger tout aussi gratuitement sur le site Microsoft...)

Revois avec ton école comment obtenir une clé d'activation


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2018)

Apple recommande un minimum de 55 Go pour la réservation d'une partition... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et toi tu n'avais mis que 37 Go ! De plus, tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et comme il faut laisser de l'espace libre pour macOS, je pense que tu vas coincer comme tous ceux qui ont tentés sans grand succès une installation.


JulieenR a dit:


> Alors voilà mon soucis; j'ai essayé d'installer Windows 10 via l'Assistant Bootcamp, seulement, comme je n'avais pas de clé d'activation, j'ai donc supprimé Windows 10. Pour le réinstaller, je suis passé par un fichier iso donné gratuitement par mon école.


Petit rappel puisque mentionné en réponse #6, on peut faire l'installation sans n° de série d'une version de Windows 10, c'est clairement mentionné dans un panneau d'installation, mais il te faudra un vrai n° de série pour procéder à l'activation via internet sous peine de te retrouver avec une version de Windows bridée dans ses principales fonctions.


----------



## JulieenR (15 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton problème de partitionnement est réglé. Tu peux y aller.


Merci macomaniac, seulement ça ne marche toujours pas 

Lorsque j'essaye d'installer le bootcamp cela me met un message d'échec..


----------



## JulieenR (15 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Nota: le fait que tu aies obtenu le fichier iso gratuitement par ton école, ne changera pas le fait qu'il te faudra une clé d'activation!
> (le fichier iso peut se telecharger tout aussi gratuitement sur le site Microsoft...)
> 
> Revois avec ton école comment obtenir une clé d'activation



Je me suis mal exprimé, l'école fournit aussi la clé d'activation


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2018)

JulieenR a dit:


> Lorsque j'essaye d'installer le bootcamp cela me met un message d'échec..


Tu as lu la réponse #7 ?


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2018)

JulieenR a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé, l'école fournit aussi la clé d'activation


Ce n'est pas une clé d'activation, mais un n° de série pour une quantité donnée d'installation d'une version de Windows. Par défaut, après installation, il y aura automatiquement une vérification via les serveurs de Microsoft pour savoir si le n° de série est valide et fait bien partie d'un bundle vendu pour une école.


----------



## JulieenR (15 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu la réponse #7 ?


Oui, seulement la première fois que j'ai installé Windows, j'ai réussi à l'avoir, certes sans clé d'activation mais cela marchait.


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2018)

JulieenR a dit:


> Oui, seulement la première fois que j'ai installé Windows, j'ai réussi à l'avoir, certes sans clé d'activation mais cela marchait.


Tu aurais pu utiliser la clé fournie par ton école, sans supprimer l'installation de Windows qui était déjà faite.

Quoi qu'il en soit, maintenant tu dois pouvoir réinstaller et enregsitrer ta copie de Windows.


----------



## JulieenR (15 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu aurais pu utiliser la clé fournie par ton école, sans supprimer l'installation de Windows qui était déjà faite.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, maintenant tu dois pouvoir réinstaller et enregsitrer ta copie de Windows.


Voilà l'échec en question lorsque je réessaye d'installer Windows


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2018)

JulieenR a dit:


> Voilà l'échec en question lorsque je réessaye d'installer Windows


Pour moi cela provient du fichier .iso que tu utilises. De plus, il faut déconnecter tout matériel USB.


----------

